# Still some phez out there.



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I ended up with two pheasant and a bonus quail this weekend on public hunting ground, over my setter. One phez on Saturday with a great water retrieve by Belle. One phez and a quail on Sunday with an equally great find and retrieve on the quail. She pointed a covey of three quail on the dog training area and I got one with a single magic #6 BB. The quail were someone else's unrecovered training birds. Both phez had 20" tails. Kudos to the ODNR for putting out some pretty nice birds. There are pics in my gallery, but I can't seem to post them in a thread. I get a "popup blocked" message. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=20853&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=20854&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Way to go on the birds and good looking dog.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

quail went out nov 26th.... :|

where did you go?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

littleking and others who emailed me,
I called the Wildlife District Three office for clarification on planted birds in the dog training areas, certainly something I should have done before. All birds must be banded for use on the dog training area, even birds that certainly wouldn't be there otherwise like chukkar and huns. I shouldn't have shot the quail since I didn't band and plant it. Quail, phez, etc may be shot out of season on the dog training area if banded. My Dad, my brother, and I bought 10 chukkar and 6 huns Sunday and took them out to the dog training area to give my dog some work. The person we got the birds from said we would be OK with just a sales receipt, but apparently not so. Bands can be purchased from the District office for $10.00 per 100, only in lots of 100. There is a large size for pheasant and a small size for chuks, quail, and huns. Since I have no doubt that the quail I shot was a fugative from a previous release, I feel no need to turn myself in at this time  Will I shoot another one if I didn't plant it? No. If the dog gives a nice point and a quail goes off, I'll shoot in the air and call the dog back. I'm sure she'll give me the "you really suck" look.

Edit/Further clarification:
Can't carry a firearm to train on public dog training areas during the closed furbearing season. If I read the regs correctly, that's from Jan 31, 2007 to Nov 10, 2007. Guess I'll have to find some private land to train earlier in the fall.

Double-dog edit:
I can't carry a firearm to train on pub dog training areas after January, but I CAN carry one to hunt grouse on the dog training area and everywhere else until February 28th? Am I missing something?


----------

